# 10/17 Bodacious report



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Departed Palafox Marina and hit the pass just at daylight loaded with all 30's. Jeff and Tony joinedus on this trip too. Headed down to the west side of the Nipple and fished south on the contour. Seas were running about 3 foot. All in swell though. Stayed that way most of the day. Fished till about 1300 without a serious bite. Only one knockdown. Small dolphin probably. Jeremy spotted a pile of rope floating. Went by it, probably a dozen tripletail over 6-8 pounds, a pile of smaller ones, Tony spotted 2 nice dolphin and a bunch of smaller ones. We be thankin'..."Oh yeah, let the games begin!". First pass, picked up a 25#ish hooter. Back in the distance about 300 yards after we passed it, a blue exploded on the fish that ventured to far from the rope! We got the lines back in and headed back. Had a double knockdown on small dolphin, neither found the hooks. Couple passes later, a white came charging through the spread on the flat lines. A few seconds later, the starboard rigger pops. Hooked up the white. Had time to get everything clear and Bo started fighting the fish. It dumped about 150 yards of line on the first run. Couple minutes into the fight, it throws the hook.Initally, we thought it wasrunning towards the boat and powered up.But it had pulled the hook. We could see the lure skipping on thesurface. But, just a quick as we slowed down to reel it in, damn rod goes down again! Nice35-40#ish hooter had picked it up! Boated it. Got another that looked like it's twin a little later.I have to confess, I made thesloppiest gaff shotI have ever made on it. Actually gaffed the hoo about 10 inches from the tail. I found out it is true, a thousand"atta-boys" can be wiped out by one "Awww Shit!!". Trolled a couple more hours to no avail. Headed in around 1600. Got in that nice little zephyer of wind about 14 miles out. So much for the nice water. Bumped our way on in with a nice light shower to wash the salt off. All in all, a great time.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Wade thats not fair:banghead:doh


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking forward to it,

Mike


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

get outta bed !!!

Jim


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Added report.....


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for the report. We're gonna try for the nipple tommorow, if the seas aren't too big.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

3-5's?? Have fun!!!


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good day to me.. Didnt yall pitch any baits at the triple tail? Good report..

We should be out that way tommorow also, anyone else out there good luck!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We were fishing for club standings..(tournament rules). We werepulling onlyplastics....


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Gotcha..


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (10/18/2008)*3-5's?? Have fun!!!


Yeah, I was hoping it might lay down, but it's looking doubtful.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Had a great time on a beautiful boat, with a well oiled team. I wasnt even going to mention the awesome gaff shot, I was hoping to use it for leverage in the future!oke


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

oh yea that was a great gaff it was almost a strike outoke


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Got it in the boat, didn't I?


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

BARELY!! Glad we didnt attemp to gaff the other ones it would of been ugly!!!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm on the wire from now on....


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

HA you are crazy! That could get even more uglier then your gaffing!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You had best bring your swim fins next time.......

Long way from the Steps to Palafox......


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report Wade. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (10/19/2008)*Got it in the boat, didn't I?


That's what I'm screamin'...by hook or crook, get 'im in the boat!

Great report, Wade.

P.S. Got a little care package for ya' when you come see me at Sam's...


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

That means you would have to wash the boat an that could get ugly!


----------

